# SEPOS '14 (4/11 - 13) - Philadelphia, PA



## eOrchids (Apr 7, 2014)

The Academy of Natural Sciences of Drexel University

There's a 20% off coupon for parking:
http://philadelphia.centralparking.com/Events/Philadelphia- The-International-Orchid-Show-Parking.html

Vendors:
Andy’s Orchids
Fishing Creek Orchids
Little Brook Orchids
Main Street Orchids
Mount Prospect Orchids
Ooi Leng Sun Orchids 
The orchidPhile
Seed Engei 
Ten Shin Gardens 
Ecuagenera 
J & L Orchids
Lois Duffin Orchids
Marlow Orchids
New Earth Orchids
Orquideas Katia
Piping Rock Orchids 
Stony Brook Orchids
Waldor Orchids

I will be there on Saturday in the afternoon!

Hope to see you guys there!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 7, 2014)

No Parkside?


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 7, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> No Parkside?



Based off SEPOS website, I did not see Parkside.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll be there Sunday, anyone else? Even my Syracuse orchid club will be there on bus trip Saturday but I have to work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 7, 2014)

I will be there all weekend. Friday for Judging, Saturday to work with vendors and Sunday to hang out. When we were planning the show I was surprised to hear that Parkside said they were not going to be there. I used to get a lot of my plants from the, they always had a great selection of Hilo Orchid Farms plants. Now I have to find somone else who has them.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2014)

You can always go to Parkside. 
I will be there Friday for judging and to get all the good plants!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 7, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> I will be there all weekend. Friday for Judging, Saturday to work with vendors and Sunday to hang out. When we were planning the show I was surprised to hear that Parkside said they were not going to be there. I used to get a lot of my plants from the, they always had a great selection of Hilo Orchid Farms plants. Now I have to find somone else who has them.



I look forward to be seeing you on Saturday, Cheyenne!



NYEric said:


> You can always go to Parkside.
> I will be there Friday for judging and to get all the good plants!



Good! The damage to the credit cards will be lighter!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 7, 2014)

Amen

I don't really need to buy more orchids but I feel the urge to buy something yellow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayfar (Apr 8, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> No Parkside?





eOrchids said:


> Based off SEPOS website, I did not see Parkside.





Cheyenne said:


> I will be there all weekend. Friday for Judging, Saturday to work with vendors and Sunday to hang out. When we were planning the show I was surprised to hear that Parkside said they were not going to be there. I used to get a lot of my plants from the, they always had a great selection of Hilo Orchid Farms plants. Now I have to find somone else who has them.



Parkside must have revisited that decision too late to be listed in SEPOS's publicity materials. The Parkside website definitely states that they will be there:


> *BREAKING
> NEWS
> 
> Parkside is taking its show on the road. Come see us at the SEPOS, April 11-13,
> ...


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice to know!

Thanks JayFar!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> I don't really need to buy more orchids but I feel the urge to buy something yellow


Canary!?


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 8, 2014)

Good to hear Parkside will be there. It's news to me.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 8, 2014)

I will be there Friday and hope to meet a few of you there...though I don't know NYEric and Cheyenne except that they are judging. If you see a 6ft dark haired brown eyed orchid nut stalking the judges, it'll probably be me!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Canary!?



Maybe a yellow miltoniopsis or phsl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwillard (Apr 9, 2014)

Is there a special hand gestures or something for slippertalk members to be able to recognize each other if they never met in person? :rollhappy:

I will be there Saturday around noon and all day Sunday,I will be stalking vendors and salivating over the displays.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2014)

LOL. you can always pick a time and vendor to meet by. 
BTW, does anyone know the nearest stop to the Academy of Natural Science on SEPTA from Trenton?


----------



## Jayfar (Apr 9, 2014)

NYEric said:


> BTW, does anyone know the nearest stop to the Academy of Natural Science on SEPTA from Trenton?


Yes, Suburban Station in Center City (what we call our downtown). If you exit the station on JFK Bvd at 16th or 17th Street, walk west to 19th St, then right on 19th for a couple blocks.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/17t...xdaef330abc519b62!2m2!1d-75.17118!2d39.956825


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2014)

Good idea. I volunteered to help take down the NJOS show table to get a free parking pass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2014)

Suburban Station. OK, thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2014)

Congrats to Cheyenne on the 86 pt. AM for his Paph Librty Taiwan.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 11, 2014)

Pics?

Congrats Cheyenne! :clap:


----------



## carrilloenglish (Apr 11, 2014)

Cheyenne, 

I was not on the team that awarded it but I couldn't stop looking at it while it was being discussed and pointed. The flower had some serious wow factor. I remember seeing it in the display is was totally enamored. I can't imagine the impact that plant will have when it has multiple growths.

Congrats on blooming it so nicely.

Christian


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2014)

Congrats, probably see it Sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2014)

Personally I think the placement in the display was a discredit. Up closer the size is ridiculous!!


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow, thanks everyone. I left before judging so I didn't even know it got awarded till now. To busy. It was a good time seeing Eric and everyone else. Hope I run into more people. I will be there at Piping Rocks booth all day tomorrow(Saturday) so stop in if you are there. Sunday I will be there with the family.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is Cheyenne awarded Liberty Taiwan!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 12, 2014)

Here are the rest of the pics:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanx eric. I should be able to post some tomorrow night.


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats on the award, Cheyenne! It's a beautiful flower!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll be there this afternoon to check it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2014)

Still no PC.. Sorry.


----------



## carrilloenglish (Apr 14, 2014)

The included picture of the flower does it no justice at all. The way the light is reflecting on the flower makes it look like the upper half of the petals are reflexing backwards and the dorsal is cupped forward. This photo is from the plant in its exhibit position (at the back of the exhibit) which was about 15 feet from the front. When it was pulled, that's when the true merits of the flower were appreciated. It's amazing how placement and light enhances/detracts from flowers, obviously.


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you. I am going to go home and try to take a few pics of it tonight and start another thread. Hopefully I can get some pics while it is still in good shape. The show is do hard on plants.


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats! Sounds like it was a fun show!


----------



## jmarlow1 (Apr 14, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Congrats to Cheyenne on the 86 pt. AM for his Paph Librty Taiwan.


 It was a pleasure meeting you and talking Paphs at the show Cheyenne. Fantastic culture pays off on your award winning Paph Liberty Taiwan!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 14, 2014)

carrilloenglish said:


> The included picture of the flower does it no justice at all. The way the light is reflecting on the flower makes it look like the upper half of the petals are reflexing backwards and the dorsal is cupped forward. This photo is from the plant in its exhibit position (at the back of the exhibit) which was about 15 feet from the front. When it was pulled, that's when the true merits of the flower were appreciated. It's amazing how placement and light enhances/detracts from flowers, obviously.



I have to agree; pictures doesn't give this plant justice!

It was great to see you, Cheyenne and jmarlow1. 

NYEric hope to catch you next time.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2014)

Good to meet you and your wife also Jim. See next one Eric. Charles did you get the package? The big Pleione was previously potted, the little ones are just out of storage.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats Cheyenne on the "Taiwan Liberty." But not hijack this thread, but I thought hangianum hybrids were illegal to judge? See: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28519


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello Eric, I did get the box, but after I'd walked out and had to drive around and double park, look for Bob S who had set them aside at the AOS table. I still haven't unpacked them and the other plants yet; very busy

Eric, do you have p fischeri or interest in one a year out if flask? I bought the two from Main Street orchids. He was baffled that no-one had seen them or shown interest, I took the two he had. If not, I'm sure someone here would be interested in buying one. 

Nice to see Marcus at ooi's table, heard people saying Chyenne's name but don't know if I saw him wandering around. Nice show! I also checked out the butterfly room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't speak to the legality of the plant but everyone was right, pictures do not do it justice. The flower and pouch were massive...congrat's Cheyenne! Eric it was a pleasure meeting you. Hope to post some pictures soon.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 14, 2014)

*SEPOS photos*

Sorry these are iPhone photo's:


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 14, 2014)

*SEPOS continued*


----------



## ZWUM (Apr 14, 2014)

Great pics! Congrats on the award Cheyenne! When I saw that Wednesday night my jaw hit the floor. Here area a few more pics from the show.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZWUM (Apr 14, 2014)

That Cyp. plectrochilum was pretty incredible!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 14, 2014)

ZWUM said:


> That Cyp. plectrochilum was pretty incredible!



No kidding....that was beautiful though could not get a good picture of it with my iPhone.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Charles. I have a 3-4 growth fischeri that I'm experimenting with so I'll hold off. Unpack those plants.


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone. It was great seeing everyone and talking with a lot of people. I talked with Jim Marlow for a while. I always forget how fun it is to really get into talking with people who love orchids as much as I do. 

Did no one get a picture of Glen's vietnamense album?


----------



## orcoholic (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow. Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2014)

I got photo but since the bloom was not well shaped I chose to not post the vietnamense album. it's in the photos of the Piping Rock display, 2 below the lowii album.


----------

